# NorCal Haunters Tutorials



## norcalhaunters (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

Wanted to let you know our group has launched its new website full of tutorials and other helpful hints for fellow haunters. take a look if you have a chance.






Tutorials — NorCal Haunters







www.norcalhaunters.com


----------



## RLG (Oct 26, 2020)

Great stuff. Thank you for the link. 🎃


----------



## norcalhaunters (11 mo ago)

We just added 8 more tutorials along with photos of our members haunts.





Tutorials — NorCal Haunters







www.norcalhaunters.com


----------



## Spooksfromschool (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, nicely organized! Great stuff!


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

is your group based out of Redding? Some of the best Haunted Houses Ive ever been to in peoples private homes! I miss living there! When is the next show? Id love to come and attend


----------



## norcalhaunters (11 mo ago)

ncdodave said:


> is your group based out of Redding? Some of the best Haunted Houses Ive ever been to in peoples private homes! I miss living there! When is the next show? Id love to come and attend


Our group members are sprinkled throughout the bay area from Sacramento, to San Jose.


----------

